# Sawing framing



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I really don't like it, I do VERY little of it. In fact this is the first time in a long time I have even had to do it. My little manual mill will rip off 27" wide hardwood slabs...I prefer that . But I am cutting framing for a guy (tree service) in exchange for loads of hardwood logs (cherry/walnut/elm...). The rain has really slowed me down, but I got a good day in today. Milling spruce and pine. It is tougher on a manual mill to do framing, more log handling. My little mill cuts good and straight though...
I have not posted in the milling section for awhile, so I thought I should, even if it is just some 2"x6"'s


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for brining up the topic daren. I have been savin spruce and pine to cut into framing material for a shop (some day) do you start with 5.5" thick slabs then turn em on edge and cut 6/4 pieces off of em? or would you suggest another method?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am cutting full dimension, per customer spec. Yea I knock down a cant and see what I can do from there. If I have say a 10" X 12" cant I saw a 4" and 6", flip it and saw off 2" thickness. The cant in the picture was 12" x 12" so I split it-flipped it and pulled 2" thickness for 2x6. The larger logs in the picture in front of the mill I am going to get some 1X on the cut down for sheathing. Just keep flipping until I get a 12"x12" cant (or whatever I need). I am cutting 2x6-2x4 and 1x for a guys deer cabin.

When I say 12x12 for example I am adding the kerf depending on what I am cutting/which way it will be flipped. If I know I am going to pull 6 thicknesses (12 boards cutting 2 side by side cants) I make the cants 6'' x 12'' + 6 kerfs high, in my case 1/8 per cut so 6 8ths=3/4" so from top to bottom I am starting with a 12 3/4" cant minimum. Make sense ?

The easy way to do it is square up 3 sides, bad side down and the width you want. Then just saw down thickness and once you run out of decent lumber throw the bottom slab out.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Daren said:


> I really don't like it, I do VERY little of it. In fact this is the first time in a long time I have even had to do it....


You might not like doing it, but I sure like seeing it done. I find timber milling fascinating. In fact I wouldn't mind taking a ride someday down by you just to watch. Nice pics Daren.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JohnK007 said:


> In fact I wouldn't mind taking a ride someday down by you *just to watch*.


There is no such thing around here, "just watching"...I put people to work :w00t:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Daren said:


> There is no such thing around here, "just watching"...I put people to work :w00t:


Well, I was going to cruise up from Mattoon next summer, but now I don't know. Maybe I can sweep.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Daren, I don't care much for for it either:thumbdown:. But I seem to have more SYP logs than cash, so to build something I'll have to saw them.
Still better lumber than the big box store IMO.

Toby


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

junkhound said:


> Still better lumber than the big box store IMO.


By far. These logs have got some age to them = more/tighter growth rings= more stable lumber...not that fast growth plantation junk at the big box.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

> There is no such thing around here, "just watching"...I put people to work :w00t:


Hey I don't mind a little hard work. You're not too far from Lake Shelbyville so maybe I can combine a little fishing with a lesson in sawmilling.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I didn't figure you did. Lake Shelbyville is a nice lake, spent a big part of my life there, still do...in fact I will blow off milling sometimes when the fish are biting


----------

